# John Stossel on Steroid Hysteria



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Steroids Hysteria by John Stossel With the return of baseball and a new book on Alex Rodriguez released this week, a fresh round of congressional posturing about steroids is upon us. Why is it Congress’s business? I asked U.S. Reps. Elijah Cummings, D-Md., and Cliff Stearns, R-Fla., about that for my next TV special, “Don’t [...]

*Read More...*


----------

